# Glock 33 with a lasermax



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

Just bought myself a Glock 33 for Christmas. My sis bought me a lasermax and I'm waiting on it to come in. Does anyone have any experience with the lasermax or have any opinions on it. 
Thanks,
fusion


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*No, but...*

I have no experience with it, but I'd be happy to try yours on my Glock 20 and let you know what I think of it. Need my address for mailing? :anim_lol:


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

Well that sounds good and all but I think I will give it a try first, that is when it comes in.


----------



## 3x10sf (Mar 13, 2010)

*LaserMax*

I have mine coming today for my 30sf. cant wait after reading all the reviews!!! will let you know!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

3x10sf said:


> I have mine coming today for my 30sf. cant wait after reading all the reviews!!! will let you know!


Thank goodness, finally. He's been waiting for three years! :mrgreen:


----------

